# calcaneocuboid fusion



## seslinger (Nov 18, 2008)

Can someone help me find a code for an arthrodesis of the calcaneocuboid joint - no other joints were fused?  Thank you


----------



## seslinger (Nov 18, 2008)

I was thrown off because in the Coders Desk Reference it had stated that several joints were being fused.  thank you for your response.


----------



## KatieGal (Jun 19, 2013)

*Calcanealcuboid fusion*



seslinger said:


> Can someone help me find a code for an arthrodesis of the calcaneocuboid joint - no other joints were fused?  Thank you



What code did you come up with for this?  I see your notes but not the answer.  I have the same procedure and have not been able to come up with a code for this procedure.

Thanks

Kate


----------

